# Baritone 7 string 27.5'' scale (first pics)



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

ok guys here are the first pics of my up comming metal machine! 27.5'' scale baritone 7 string, solid sapeli mahogany neck and body, solid ebony fingerboard, dead flat 0'' radius with luminescent side dots, homemade stain and oil finish....
I'm going for all black hardware, the pickups will be my custom OTT models, outragioussly powerfull, the idea of this guitar is to tune down like an 8 string but with the comfort of the 7 string neck width to F (sharp) B E A D G B


----------



## voiceguitar (Nov 25, 2008)

THATS A BEAUT!!! looks like great attention to fine detail. What does the tinfoil (?) do in the electronics cavity? no radio signal interferance or somthing? cheers


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

voiceguitar said:


> THATS A BEAUT!!! looks like great attention to fine detail. What does the tinfoil (?) do in the electronics cavity? no radio signal interferance or somthing? cheers



thank you

well i discovered recently, believe it or not... took me 12 years..... that shielding paint is crap and can actually cause noise problems... so this aluminium tape works really great, I dont really need any shilding because my custom humbuckers are epoxy sealed but this is a very nice clean tough.

of course a ground connexion from a pot to the aluminium must be done also...
the pickup cavity shielding is pointless but looks cool haha the pickups will be set on mounting rings....


----------



## Ruins (Nov 25, 2008)

damn that's hot!!!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 25, 2008)

i use the same tape on all my guitars lol. you can buy it from the music store for big dollars or from lowes lol. if you get it from lowes it is for hvac ducting. that is one awesome guitar! is it for you, a customer, or for sale?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

jymellis said:


> i use the same tape on all my guitars lol. you can buy it from the music store for big dollars or from lowes lol. if you get it from lowes it is for hvac ducting. that is one awesome guitar! is it for you, a customer, or for sale?



i get the tape from a local hardware store.... you just have to pick the tape when installed with some pointed device to make sure the shielding is even (cause ofthe tape glue)

this guitar is for sale man, at this point i can custom build the pickups to the specs of customer also....


----------



## jymellis (Nov 25, 2008)

how much do you charge for a 7 like this? i live in america so it would have to be shipped. im not trying to buy this guitar rite now, but i may be in the market and a few estimates on costs will help my plea with the wifey.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

jymellis said:


> how much do you charge for a 7 like this? i live in america so it would have to be shipped. im not trying to buy this guitar rite now, but i may be in the market and a few estimates on costs will help my plea with the wifey.



i'm in *switzerland*, i ship worldwide by UPS, here is a blog post with my prices...

Myspace.com Blogs - PRICES / ENDORSEMENT - HUFSCHMID CUSTOM BARITONE GUITARS MySpace Blog


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 25, 2008)

love your work mate


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 25, 2008)

That looks awesome !

At what point do you do the bridge routing?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> love your work mate



thanks a lot


----------



## S-O (Nov 25, 2008)

I wish I was in switzerland!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 25, 2008)

awesome prices on awesome work! you have a new friends request from an odd masked man


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

S-O said:


> I wish I was in switzerland!


I got some cool pictures here of my hometown where i build my guitars


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 25, 2008)

^ you have THE life mate...


----------



## NixerX (Nov 25, 2008)

F-U-C-K! hows the neck profile? Fast and Flat?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

NixerX said:


> F-U-C-K! hows the neck profile? Fast and Flat?



neck thickness at 1st fret is 2cm and tapers to 2.3 at the 12th fret..... i dont use templates, i carve them all by feel the best i can as a guitar players myself... sometimes i ask for a picture of the hands of the player to help me carve out the neck... i recently did this for one of the players of switchback and made a narrower 7 string neck for him which turned out great... (first guy on the pic)




I forgot to mention, I finally have an 8 string track available on myspace which was performed by Jona Nido (the Ocean - Switchback) with the bloodwood fingerboard 8 string i built for him, the music is running here
MySpace.com - HUFSCHMID CUSTOM BARITONE GUITARS - 32 - Male - Montreux, Waadt - www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars











Thrashmanzac said:


> ^ you have THE life mate...



well appart from the gorgeous landscape the life over here is fucking expensive as hell!!! reason why the prices of the guitars are a bit more expensive over here then in the US...


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 25, 2008)

Love the look of stained mahogany. Great job dude


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> That looks awesome !
> 
> At what point do you do the bridge routing?



its going to be a non tremolo Hipshot.... so its easy to install, still have to drill the ground to bridge connexion here and the holes for the strings and i'm done...

i just finished polishing and leveling the frets yesterday...


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 25, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> its going to be a non tremolo Hipshot.... so its easy to install, still have to drill the ground to bridge connexion here and the holes for the strings and i'm done...
> 
> i just finished polishing and leveling the frets yesterday...



Aha, interesting. I'm very interested in the building of guitars, I'm not sure I'm patient enough to do a good job of it myself, but perhaps someday I'll give it a shot.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> Aha, interesting. I'm very interested in the building of guitars, I'm not sure I'm patient enough to do a good job of it myself, but perhaps someday I'll give it a shot.



i'm not a patient type of person really and it took me several trials to be able to actually build the quality of guitars i build now, I started in 1996, i had 0 wood skills so it took much longer in my case then if somebody with wood skills starts building guitars.

I would say in 2000 i was really confident with my crafts... this 7 will be my 189th


----------



## Neil (Nov 25, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> well i discovered recently, believe it or not... took me 12 years..... that shielding paint is crap and can actually cause noise problems...


Whats the difference between the paint you used and someone like Ibanez uses? They have no noise problems and always use shielding paint.



hufschmid said:


> the pickup cavity shielding is pointless


Can you tell me why? Is that just when you are using your own pickups, or is it true for any pickup cavity?

Also whats 27.5" like to play on? I play 27" at the moment, I just dont want the treble to get too tight although I assume 27.5" is fine?

Awesome builds as always, cheers man!


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 25, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> i'm not a patient type of person really and it took me several trials to be able to actually build the quality of guitars i build now, I started in 1996, i had 0 wood skills so it took much longer in my case then if somebody with wood skills starts building guitars.
> 
> I would say in 2000 i was really confident with my crafts... this 7 will be my 189th



That's certainly encouraging to hear, I love the idea of starting with raw materials, and ending up with a finished guitar. Someday, I'll do it.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

Neil said:


> Whats the difference between the paint you used and someone like Ibanez uses? They have no noise problems and always use shielding paint.
> 
> well Kent Armstrong also told me this.... I have also been using the paint for many years without any problems at all.... but it seams to react on some specific type of gear for some reasons... i dont know i found it weirdo... but anyway i like this aluminium its also clean to look at....
> 
> ...



thanks you very much 



-Nolly- said:


> That's certainly encouraging to hear, I love the idea of starting with raw materials, and ending up with a finished guitar. Someday, I'll do it.



i'm still working in my wine cellar without any type of aspiration system for the dust so i had to find some solutions to carve the contours without having a mister ''dust man'' look after working on the guitars haha

this is how i do it... imagine all the dust you save here


----------



## Apophis (Nov 25, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Minoin (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude, that's just awesome! 
You're talented


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

Minoin said:


> Dude, that's just awesome!
> You're talented



aw thank you


----------



## Jerich (Nov 25, 2008)

Patrick once again man Stellar work..true craftsman ship...great looking guitars...i love the radius you use for these guitars the flat concept. and you rip in playing too..


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

Jerich said:


> Patrick once again man Stellar work..true craftsman ship...great looking guitars...i love the radius you use for these guitars the flat concept. and you rip in playing too..



aw thanks for those kind words man


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks awesome! really nice work!


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Nov 25, 2008)

Fantastic guitars! Cool specs & looks. I want one  

Maybe after christmas...


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2008)

That looks awesome.


----------



## AVWIII (Nov 25, 2008)

Love the work, and I especially enjoy your use of a 0 radius fretboard. I wish more folks would come around to it.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Nov 25, 2008)

All of his guitars look really awesome I would want to buy one and if I had the money I probably would. I know they sound great- plenty of clips on them, the only thing I don't like -the string tree thingy or the fact that it is a bolt on as well, I mean those two thing are of little importance and is really no problem just personal preference. But a stunning guitar indeed.
Keep chuggin'!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 26, 2008)

I love the woods you use for guitars. Your prices seem really good as well


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 26, 2008)

i truly envy your ability and your view!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks everybody for those kind words! 
i use bolt on neck joints because its more practical for reversability, i have many guys out there who play them live and i recently had one of them who had an accident with a guitar turned out i had to replace the neck so the bolt on is a great solution for me...

about the string retainers its because i build with a straight headstock design so the strings must be hold down on the head... the advantage of a straight head design is of yourse the strenght and no need to make any jointery at the headstock portion to keep everything solid...


----------



## Harry (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks amazing dude


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

i found this picture of a custom i built with a Kahler unit, but it was set to non tremolo.... sapeli mahogany neck and body bolt on... bloodwood 0 radius fingerboard also with a bigger taper near the end frets...
my custom pickups built to customers specs




Rafael Gelpi (USA) the happy customer...


----------



## hairychris (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome work.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Awesome work.



thanks a lot


----------



## Elysian (Nov 26, 2008)

i'm noticing on all these promo shots you don't have the intonation set, do you do that after you take pictures or something?


----------



## Snorelax (Nov 26, 2008)

+1 on the great work, Patrick

I have been wanting one of your guitars ever since I stumbled across your website over a year ago 



Elysian said:


> i'm noticing on all these promo shots you don't have the intonation set, do you do that after you take pictures or something?









It looks set to me 

Edit #2: or were you talking about the one with the kahler?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

Snorelax said:


> +1 on the great work, Patrick
> 
> I have been wanting one of your guitars ever since I stumbled across your website over a year ago
> 
> ...



no he is correct, sometimes i dont get the chance to set up the guitar for the pictures and it sucks... 
but the intonation is set on this one

again thanks for your kind words man

there u go, i found this killer picture of Mathias Regueira (Inner Sight - Spain) and his custom hufmaster 7


----------



## budda (Nov 26, 2008)

that guitar looks like a monster! 

how much do you charge for your custom pickups? if you could PM me.. 

i cant handle the super-flat necks at all, myself.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

budda said:


> that guitar looks like a monster!
> 
> how much do you charge for your custom pickups? if you could PM me..
> 
> i cant handle the super-flat necks at all, myself.




at the moment i keep them exclusive to my guitars... 

here is a video with the 7 string true an expensive mesa, this is Jona Nido, the guitar player of The Ocean / Switchback

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps1m3fBl17Q&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDd3UCkaZ3U
and the 8 string
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvsEoFkdydc&feature=related





haha the funny pic, me and Jona at my house


----------



## failshredder (Nov 27, 2008)

Man, your work is fucking gorgeous. I highly approve, and if you're still around when I've got the moolah for a custom, I'm getting it from you. \m/


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 27, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> no he is correct, sometimes i dont get the



This guitar is hot ...  ... are the pickups made by yourself also? Are they for sale? 

Thanks!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 27, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> This guitar is hot ...  ... are the pickups made by yourself also? Are they for sale?
> 
> Thanks!



thank you 
i designed the pickups and my friend Kent Armstrong builds them by hand for me... so what is very cool is that we can custom build the pickups to the customers requirements...
at the moment i keep them exclusive to my guitars...
we just created a mega gain monster 30K output  i just tested it and you wond believe the power and the definition...






here is a question guys: what do ya think i must put? black or chrome hardware? peace



failshredder said:


> Man, your work is fucking gorgeous. I highly approve, and if you're still around when I've got the moolah for a custom, I'm getting it from you. \m/



thanks for your kind words!

wanna see a cool pic? the guys of switchback and their hufschmid's 2 eight and 4 seven


----------



## Heeboja (Nov 27, 2008)

They are really nice guitars but I think Black hardware and definitely a black hipshot bridge would make them look even more nicer. You do any tremolos?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 27, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> They are really nice guitars but I think Black hardware and definitely a black hipshot bridge would make them look even more nicer. You do any tremolos?



yeah i may go to black hardware on this one... just looks too bad ass to place some chrome on it... Hipshot is my favourite bridges, I also love their new tuners, may put some on the guitar too....

yeah man i do tremolo's but i use Kahler... i got a personal problem with the floyds haha 

thats a 7 i built with a kahler but set to non tremolo haha...





just received those pics!
Switchback


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 28, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> I got some cool pictures here of my hometown where i build my guitars



i'd kill to wake up and see mountains every morning, i love Europe


----------



## Jerich (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey patrick do you have any videos of someone actually playing your guitars who is not a "Djent aholic"? like someone playing on the higher register of the intruments? or some solo lines?..I'd like to hear the guitars sing instead thud thund thud!!...a matter of taste i guess...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 28, 2008)

Jerich said:


> Hey patrick do you have any videos of someone actually playing your guitars who is not a "Djent aholic"? like someone playing on the higher register of the intruments? or some solo lines?..I'd like to hear the guitars sing instead thud thund thud!!...a matter of taste i guess...



haha sure man
this is me and the other video my friend s&#233;bastien gabriel, enjoy
YouTube - guitar tunes
YouTube - Captain Nemo cover 2
or my 8 string video presentation.... just keep in mind that i was using a bass string at that time for the low f sharp which made it sound a little muddy....
YouTube - 8 string Guitar


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 15, 2008)

i have some first pics here of my up comming Guitar....
one piece sapeli mahogany body, gorgeous stuff...

the neck is special, my friend gets it in the mountains surrounding me... this swiss flamed maple is 150 years old and has been drying for over 15 years.. perfectly quatersawn and tight grain...

the center strip is sapeli mahogany. If i do eventually laminate this is my style, simple center strip...

just plained the neck, fresh pics

enjoy


----------



## Ruins (Dec 15, 2008)

is it normal to have orgasms from wood? this wood is hot


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 15, 2008)

Ruins said:


> is it normal to have orgasms from wood? this wood is hot




oh haha ya it can happen

i have a great supplier for the mahogany, i'm about to buy a huge piece in a couple days, awesome stuff, they let me go true all the blanks i want untill i find the ones i like... last time took me 2 hours haha

oh well i gave him a bottle of wine to thank him for his patience cause when i select wood i'm a pain in the ass


check out the figure on this one....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 16, 2008)

i think it&#180;s pretty cool how all builders have their own wood preferences etc.

Roter - Wenge
Hufschmid - Mahogany

i&#180;m not sure what i would say for Sherman though, because it seems like most of the people that order from him are very specific about their wood choises 

do you just get lots of requests for mahogany, or do the customers just tell you to do what you do, and just request some specs?

i love those black stained mahogany guitars you do... they look so workhorse-ish, like they&#180;re tools, not toys


----------



## st2012 (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks friggin amazing


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 17, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i think it&#180;s pretty cool how all builders have their own wood preferences etc.
> 
> Roter - Wenge
> Hufschmid - Mahogany
> ...



well actually this is a good point you make here....

i stick to all mahogany or mahogany body and maple neck or laminate mahogany and maple for the neck... i mean i build any type of designs from body to head to customers specs but i have just found out after many years which wood suits better and which wood i can control the way i want... so this would be my favourite mahogany which is the sapeli specie with ebony or bloodwood for the fingerboards...

In the past I have build with all different types of wood, I even made some solid zebrano guitars at one point.. very heavy haha, padauk also which is fantastic wood btw... walnut... maple... even some Koto (african awk)...

i always come back to mahogany....

btw here are some fresh pics from the Ocean.... and the new tatoo of the lucky bastard Jona  this is the hand which shreds on my 7 and 8 strings
































st2012 said:


> Looks friggin amazing



thank you very much


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 17, 2008)

i dunno what woods mike prefers either, but he picks some fucking dead sexy figured maples thats for sure


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice guitars man
good work


----------



## BlackDahlia (Dec 18, 2008)

You've got a talent! I'd love to have a custom 7 one day. Something to work towards I suppose.


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks all for the kind words
would love too, anytime you can contact me here [email protected]


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 24, 2008)

got some fresh sapeli mahogany pictures for you guys
this is the pieces i bought yesterday....


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 24, 2008)

This wood gives me wood!
Dude that Baritone seven is DIRTY!!
**good dirty**


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 24, 2008)

hell yeah and its soon finished! pics to come

(off topic) anybody knows how to create a group in here (off topic)


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 24, 2008)

Dude i want a hufschmid so bad now that looks gorgeous man fa sho'!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 24, 2008)

BurialWithin said:


> Dude i want a hufschmid so bad now that looks gorgeous man fa sho'!!!



thanks man i really appreciate your comment

check this out..... its a preview of somethign really cool comming up..... so the sound is bad but you can see the guitar in action^^

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Inner-Sight/50101292847#/video/video.php?v=39650289694


----------



## Alchemist (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome! Killer guitars!

Do you do custom modifications to the body shape? headstock shape? fretboard inlays (12th fret)? 

Example:
A headstock kinda similar to this one, for 7-string?
With the cutaways like on the ESP?


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 26, 2008)

Alchemist said:


> Awesome! Killer guitars!
> 
> Do you do custom modifications to the body shape? headstock shape? fretboard inlays (12th fret)?
> 
> ...



yes sir, we can work on a headstock and body shape, but i do not do fancy inlay work


----------



## Alchemist (Dec 26, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> yes sir, we can work on a headstock and body shape, but i do not do fancy inlay work




Cool! Thanks. I´m thinking about getting a custom made guitar next year. I´ve done a bit of research, but haven´t quite found "the one" yet. As of now, you are now at the top of my list


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 26, 2008)

Alchemist said:


> Cool! Thanks. I´m thinking about getting a custom made guitar next year. I´ve done a bit of research, but haven´t quite found "the one" yet. As of now, you are now at the top of my list



well i very much appreciate your kind words 

my blackdroïd BFG 7 should be completed next week and i will be posting pictures of it as soon as possible! i cant wait to deliver it to the owner, he will be recording his new album with it in 2 weeks


----------



## oompa (Dec 27, 2008)

dude, your work rocks! i love how you say you craft the necks on feel and sometimes based on the owners hand, i always loved personality and identity in instruments.

keep the pictures coming!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 27, 2008)

oompa said:


> dude, your work rocks! i love how you say you craft the necks on feel and sometimes based on the owners hand, i always loved personality and identity in instruments.
> 
> keep the pictures coming!



thank you very much for your kind words


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 30, 2008)

new pics, its soon finished, still waiting on the pickups....
dont judge the finish yet because the nut is not polished, the string retainer is not polished also..... and the guitar needs final buffing... enjoy


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 30, 2008)

^ awesome looking guitar as usual! I really like the luminescent side dots.


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 30, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ awesome looking guitar as usual! I really like the luminescent side dots.



thank you


----------



## sami (Dec 30, 2008)

*LUMINESCENT DOTS*

man, make one in sandblasted oil ash and I'd spontaneously combust!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 30, 2008)

sami said:


> *LUMINESCENT DOTS*
> 
> man, make one in sandblasted oil ash and I'd spontaneously combust!



the next one i'm building for an other customer will have the same finish only the middle portion will be less dark making it look like a black metak sunburst haha


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 30, 2008)

wow that again is stunning ! ! I would let a great white mangle my leg off for one of those ..... seriously ..... om nom nom nom!!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 30, 2008)

BurialWithin said:


> wow that again is stunning ! ! I would let a great white mangle my leg off for one of those ..... seriously ..... om nom nom nom!!


 thank you very much


----------



## Filip S (Dec 30, 2008)

That is one beautiful guitar. if i had 2200GBP you'd be getting my order just about...



now. 
one more thought, if it's meant to be tuned down to F#, wouldn't it be easier to miss out the high E string, and add the F# on the bottom? like the F# from an 8 string.


----------



## sami (Dec 30, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> the next one i'm building for an other customer will have the same finish only the middle portion will be less dark making it look like a black metak sunburst haha



DAMN, you're seriously killing me!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 30, 2008)

Filip S said:


> That is one beautiful guitar. if i had 2200GBP you'd be getting my order just about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the guitar can be tuned down to f sharp and you simply miss the high E... in this case the customer wants it tuned A E A D G B E..... he also plans to tune it down too F sharp


----------



## Filip S (Dec 31, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> the guitar can be tuned down to f sharp and you simply miss the high E... in this case the customer wants it tuned A E A D G B E..... he also plans to tune it down too F sharp



ah right, i haven't thought of that.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 3, 2009)

got some new ''details'' pictures.... 

just finished wiring up the guitar, its nice and clean, nicely shielded in there and now its all set to accept the 2 pickups....

those tuners are serioussly awesome, very smooth and dead on target precision

enjoy


----------



## Bygde (Jan 3, 2009)

I love your guitars, I really do. Some day when I've got the money I will order one. The problem is that I'm unemployed, so you'll probably have to wait a couple of years for my order


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 3, 2009)

Bygde said:


> I love your guitars, I really do. Some day when I've got the money I will order one. The problem is that I'm unemployed, so you'll probably have to wait a couple of years for my order



well i'm already very gratefull that you appreciate my work, thats important to me and i appreciate it a lots


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

What kind of tuners are those?


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> What kind of tuners are those?



hipshot

check out the other thread i posted about them

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/73327-hipshot-s-new-grip-lock-guitar-tuning-machines.html


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

Should've guessed they'd be Hipshots


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 4, 2009)

i made a short ''acoustic'' video with the guitar.... its ringing like a bell

enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jp1pSlWcxM


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> i made a short ''acoustic'' video with the guitar.... its ringing like a bell
> 
> enjoy




Wow. that is awesome man


----------



## abstract reason (Jan 7, 2009)

It's mine


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 7, 2009)

abstract reason said:


> It's mine



hey guys let me present to you my friend and customer Roman who is the proud owner of this guitar

and finally here comes the BlackDroïd BFG7 ! enjoy


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 7, 2009)

^^^That is one sick looking guitar! I LOVE the headstock and the fact the wood is stained and not painted. Damn that's a badass guitar! Well done!


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 7, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> ^^^That is one sick looking guitar! I LOVE the headstock and the fact the wood is stained and not painted. Damn that's a badass guitar! Well done!



thank you


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 8, 2009)

happy customer Roman (Abstract Reason)


----------



## Seebu (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow. 
I must say that is truly a beautiful guitar and the acoustic tone - wow. I've never heard an electric guitar with an acoustic sound like that.
If I ever choose to have a custom guitar made, you are the man I'll choose.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 8, 2009)

Seebu said:


> Wow.
> I must say that is truly a beautiful guitar and the acoustic tone - wow. I've never heard an electric guitar with an acoustin sound like that.
> If I ever choose to have a custom guitar made, you are the man I'll choose.



thank you very much for your kind words


----------



## abstract reason (Jan 14, 2009)

new pictures of the bfg 7...


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 14, 2009)

....doesn't work  Damn it!

^ Mate, you need to upload the picture to the internet so we can see it, it won't help if you put up a link from your hard drive.

Imageshack.us < go there.


----------



## abstract reason (Jan 14, 2009)

I love my new Hufschmid BFG


----------



## Overtone (Jan 14, 2009)

That's fucking GRIM! I love it!! \m/


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the headstock. Especially with the way the name was written, it is very jackson-esq. Isn't that string tree on all strings putting unnecessary tension on the headstock? I have heard this is bad.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> I like the headstock. Especially with the way the name was written, it is very jackson-esq. Isn't that string tree on all strings putting unnecessary tension on the headstock? I have heard this is bad.



Its a straight headstock design, there is no angle on my head designs.

When the headstock is reversed a bar is necessary otherwise if the head is non reversed I use 2 string retainers 

In both cases this does not add extra tension.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 15, 2009)

you could use staggered tuning machines also, right?


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 15, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> you could use staggered tuning machines also, right?



Yes and no..... depends on the head design...

Staddered tuning machines only bring down the strings gracefully from the nut to the tuner at a proposed angle, yet not close enough to the head in most cases and especially not on a 7 string reversed headstock, it will not work...


----------

